# How to get used to wearing heels?



## funkychik02 (Jun 21, 2008)

It's been forever since I've worn "real shoes", as my mom would say. Today, I went on a job interview and wore some stilletos. They weren't that high, but I've gotten used to sneakers/flip flops/ ballet flats. My feet were KILLING ME by the end of the day. Any tips on how to get back into the game?


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 21, 2008)

buy some heel cushions. i like the gel ones dr. scholls makes 4 high heels/open toes. u can get them at the drugstore for about 9$ a pack. Thy are HEAVEN on ur feet


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 23, 2008)

Walk around the house in them all day, thats how I break new shoes in.  Also go for a night of dancing in heels, it will help you get used to them real quick! Your feet might hurt alot the day after tho


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 26, 2008)

Get some feet cushions and some things that cushion they sides of your toes, i forget what they are called.   Walk around in your house all day with them on and make sure you try on different sizes as the fit is different with every height. for example, you'll wear a smaller size in stillettos than in flats. Try on plenty of different styles since all feet and shoes are a little different.  Don't walk around on the concrete right after you buy them.  Stay on the carpet, so you don't scuff the bottoms incase you need to return them.


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 26, 2008)

Get some cushions & walk around the house with them. Wear them out 1 night if you're going to be on your feet for a couple of hours & then next time wear them a little longer before you know it, you will be a pro in wearing heels.
I'm only 5'2" so my heels are from 4"-6"
good luck


----------



## pratbc (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you ladies for all the helpful advice!  I, too, have issues wearing heels and I am 28 years old (very sad, I know). I walk soooo funny in them and am afraid I am going to break an ankle because of how darn clumsy I am.  Not to mention the throbbing feet and blisters.  Now I will have to try the inserts you all recommended. <3


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 26, 2008)

if any1 trys cushions 4 the 1st time get gels and not just plain pads. the gels are squishy and massage ur feet sooo nicely lol i swear i could run in 4 inch heels with those things in them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Nails (Jul 6, 2008)

As a girl who works a 9 - 5:30 shift in heels, on my feet all day, let's start with the basics.

1. Buying the shoes
Go shopping at the end of the day for shoes but give yourself about an hour at least. Your feet are bigger at the end of the day because you've been on them and they swell. 

If you have time, try on all the shoes they have in your size. You'd be surprised what you come away with. Don't try and squeeze into a half size too small - it's a waste of time and money. 

Walk around the store at least twice before saying yes or no. This will give an idea of where a shoe is most likely to rub: the heels, the ball of your feet, across the ankle strap, over the tops of the toes or sides of the feet. You can only wear so many bandaids, so here are the fixables:


Heels - there are so many brands of heel gel pads out there to cure pinching heels or ones that rub and blister. 
Balls - see above 
Top of the toe - the thinner gel pads around can often fit to the top side of a shoe but it's a temporary fix. If it's not too tight, the shoe can be stretched with the measures below. Otherwise, give it a miss. 
Sides of the feet/toes - this is the worst because it actually hurts to wear any other shoes and can cause callouses and bunions (ew). But bandaids if they fit under the shoe can help. 
I have a general issue with bandaids in that they tend to work loose as it were, or bunch up and cause more trouble. So instead of bandaiding up, try wearing in the shoes.

If your shoes are too tight:

On your day off or day at a desk, pop on a pair of nice thick socks and put on the heels. Keep your feet in them properly by putting your feet together with your legs straight and knees together. This is great because you need good posture to keep this position. 
Do what my mum did and hand them to your half-size larger daughter to wear around the house. This only really works for flats. 
Leather shoes that pinch:

There is a product around that you spray on leather and stretch it out. Go to a nice shoe store that sells secondary care products or the sales assistant should tell you about it if you say that the shoes pinch. It works miracles on those awful heels that are cut a little too high. 
If you get pain/rubbing on the edge of the sole of your feet, go up half a size. It means that the sole of the shoe is too small.

Ankle straps - these are great for beginners because they have a bit more grip and you won't feel as though the shoes about to fall off. But they can make your ankles look wider or legs look shorter so choose carefully. Go for a mary jane style, with a strap across the top of the foot instead. 

How to walk in heels:

Put on some low heels to begin with, two inches or so. Give yourself room to take ten small steps before turning and walking back on a flat surface. Stand at one end with you tummy sucked in, shoulder back and back nice and straight. Think of a string through the top of your head pulling you up tall. Take small steps, putting your toe down first directly in front of you. Try to avoid staring at your feet as you walk, it will ruin your posture. 

Posture is so important in looking good in heels, I was pretty appalled at a valedictory dinner when girls walked across the stage with shoulders forward because it makes them look so ungraceful. So, shoulders up and back, relaxed but holding in your core muscles to get that slender look will make you look even taller. 

Experiment with walking slow and walking fast and how you bring your feet forward, if you lift your feet right up and brush it past your calf to bring it down again or if you just lift it a little to step forward. 

For different surfaces:

Carpets: sink your heel in first for grip. 
Concrete: Place your foot down evenly and watch for any cracks or lifting that could trip you.
Tiles: small tiles can be tricky in stilettos so opt for thicker heels when you start out. If you're wearing stilettos, toes down first, avoid putting any weight on the heel because it could slip in the grooves. For big tiles, make sure you get the toe and heel on tile, not grout. 
Slate: If you can't get a big man to carry you, keep your weight on the balls of your feet and take small steps to avoid overbalancing. 
Grass: same as slate because your stilettos will aerate the soil. This leads to muddy heels which is such a pain to clean especially if they're fabric (*my poor diana ferraris*) 
Gravel: Get a big man. Seriously. You'll hurt something. Badly. (in my case it was an ankle and a broken shoe)
Loose dirt: take it easy. 

Stairs!
Going upstairs is relatively easy, just make sure the whole shoe is on the step before moving up. Down; get a handhold on a rail/friend and keep your posture to maintain a centre of gravity. Don't lean forward, you'll topple over.

Got a scenario?

Ask me!


----------



## Nails (Jul 6, 2008)

<deleted>


----------



## 3jane (Jul 7, 2008)

in addition to all the previous advice, you might want to try a couple of wedge heels.  they're a lot easier to walk around in for a long time, and you can get used to the height, posture, etc.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 7, 2008)

*****


----------

